# ? About Pigeon Standing On One Leg



## Maddiekisses

Okay, this may sound like a ridiculous question, but I figure there are 'no stupid questions', right? So I am going to ask. I'm a new pet pigeon owner and my pigeon, Owl, seems to always stand on one foot. He perches on things on one foot, eats standing on one foot, he does just about everything on one foot. Unless he is walking or lying down. I've checked his foot, the one that he usually has pulled up, and I see nothing wrong with it. All the toes work fine, etc. Is this just something that pigeons do? A personality/character trait? I'm just curious about this as I've not noticed the feral pigeons around here doing it. I guess it could just be something that makes Owl Owl.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## PidgePidge

Hi there. I'm sure others will know much more about this, but hey, there are also no 'wrong' comments, right?







So I will hazard a few speculations. Pigeons will stand on one foot while napping or resting-- I figure it is like a horse standing hip-shod-- resting one leg, possibly also keeping the other foot warm. However, if Owl is doing it as frequently as it sounds like he is, I think there may be something wrong...? Especially since you say it is always the same foot. If it were a personality trait, I think he would alternate feet...? I have a disabled male feral that came to me with a broken foot. For probably a year he favored that foot-- limping for a long time, then walking normally, but pulling it up a lot. He doesn't do it any more, but he still seems to be more sensitive to 'tweaking' it, and occasionally he will still favor it for a few days. I would wonder how long Owl has been doing this? Perhaps it is a temporary sprain, if you can't see anything wrong? I know Pidge Pidge will occasionally also get his good foot a bit caught in something or tweak it somehow, and then favor it for a little while. Is it a young bird? I'm afraid that's all I have to offer-- others will know much more about this. Good luck!

[This message has been edited by PidgePidge (edited October 21, 2003).]


----------



## Skyeking

Hello there,

This is a very normal thing. Pigeons all do this, it is comfortable for them, and will do this when taking a nap.

If Owl is doing this be glad, he is healthy and normal. It is when a pigeon doesn't stand on one leg, that means they are not so strong, with the exception, of course, of a handicapped pigeon.

Treesa


----------



## Maddiekisses

Wow! Two very different answers to my question!

Pidge Pidge, You're right, there are no wrong comments! All of the things that you mentioned are the kinds of things I was concerned about. Mainly the fact that Owl always stands on the same leg. He can be walking, stop, pick up the leg, stand awhile, and then walk on. It doesn't seem to hurt him, but I get the feeling he is favoring it. I will keep an eye on him and see if he shows any signs of discomfort. And yes, Owl is a young bird. From my figuring he is around 10 weeks. Thanks for the comment!

Treesa, I know that birds like to stand on one foot, but I suppose my main concern is that it is always the same leg with Owl. As I mentioned to Pidge, I will keep an eye on him and see if he shows any signs of discomfort or pain. If he does I am sure I will have lots more questions to ask!

A few more things, he doesn't limp when he is walking. But it seems he will stop more than usual and lift it up. He's been doing this for about a week now. He used to do it every once in awhile, but now he does it all the time.

Thanks again!


----------



## TAWhatley

Although standing on one leg is a normal thing for a pigeon to do, please have a very careful look at the leg/foot that Owl seems to be favoring. Often a hair or piece of string can become entangled in and around the leg or toes causing extreme discomfort. Failure to find this quickly can result in a very nasty infection.

Terry Whatley


----------



## Maddiekisses

Hi Terry,

I've done this numerous times and have had my husband do it as well
in case I missed something. There is nothing wrapped around the leg
or foot. The leg and foot appear just fine. All the toes work
correctly, but he certainly appears to be favoring that one leg. I
suppose he could have bruised it or something like that and he is
taking care of it in his own way. I will keep a close watch on him
though.

Thanks for the reply.



> Originally posted by TAWhatley:
> *Although standing on one leg is a normal thing for a pigeon to do, please have a very careful look at the leg/foot that Owl seems to be favoring. Often a hair or piece of string can become entangled in and around the leg or toes causing extreme discomfort. Failure to find this quickly can result in a very nasty infection.
> 
> Terry Whatley*


----------

